# THX Trailers - Is there a 1-Disc has All out there?



## Philm63 (Jan 1, 2015)

Looked around a bit and didn't find exactly what I was looking for, so here it goes; is there a disc; Blu-ray or simple DVD, that contains all or at least most of the THX Trailers? Seems to me somebody would've put something together by now.

Just wondering if such a thing exists that is for sale or otherwise "available" to the public.


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

Hey philm63. This is a disk that I used to use for setup. It has all the current (at the time) dts and DD trailers. (Thx too) Not sure if it's helpful. Lots of a/v patterns and tones. http://www.amazon.com/Sound-Vision-Home-Theater-Tune-Up/dp/B00005TRZA

http://www.demo-world.eu/demo-dvds/


----------



## Philm63 (Jan 1, 2015)

Pretty sure the THX trailers are on that THX Demo BD in your one link (demo-world) - went there earlier today but saw no way to actually get that disc. Hit the THX site as well and still, no way to purchase that disc - they say it is for venders only and not for resale.

I love those trailers, anything with that THX Deep Note - was hoping someone put a disc together with all of them and put it on the market. I suppose that might conflict with some trademark rights or something else in the legal department...


----------



## lashlee (Mar 31, 2014)

Check out a few of your local specialty home theater shops. We used to get a few from various reps back in the day and they might have one that will sell or (better yet) will let you have for being a great customer!


----------



## Philm63 (Jan 1, 2015)

willis7469 said:


> ...http://www.demo-world.eu/demo-dvds/


Thanks for this one - upon looking deeper at it, it seems this site has all of the trailers in individual downloadable files - THX, DTS, etc. I grabbed a bunch, burned 'em to a thumb drive for the Oppo, and will burn a demo CD myself, me thinks.

I see that the THX trailers from this site are in Dolby Digital 5.1, and some in Dolby EX (also 5.1) which works fine on my 5.1 system, but aren't there some in DTS-MA? Or does it matter, really?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Ive contacted THX in the past and there response was they do not have a disc available to buy. Any that you find on line for download are copy's and usually not in HD


----------

